# Lustige Quiz- oder Gewinnspiel-Antwortmöglichkeiten!



## Magogan (18. Juli 2011)

Hiho,

es gibt bei Gewinnspielen oder Quizsendungen manchmal Fragen mit sehr seltsamen und zugleich lustigen Antwortmöglichkeiten. Wenn ihr welche kennt, könnt ihr diese hier posten.

Eben bei Galileo z.B. "Woran erkennt man ein Feuerwehrauto im Einsatz? A) Florianströte  Martinshorn" 

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juli 2011)

Ich finde manche Fragen einfach nur dämlich - nicht wirklich lustig.
Dennoch steckt da eine psychologische Wissenschaft dahinter, um Menschen auf einfachstem Wege abzuzocken.
Zudem sind diese Gewinnsendungen schon kriminell (teilnahme - und gewinnausschüttungsberechtigt sind Kinder ab 14 Jahren )!

Ich bin dafür, so etwas nicht auch noch in Form eines Topics zu fördern!


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2011)

Wtf ? 
Es geht hier doch nur um die Fragen & nicht um Gewinnspiele


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Nichts schlägt die Antwortmöglichkeiten von den Anfangsfragen bei Wer wird Millionär


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juli 2011)

Wobei ich an der ein oder anderen schon gescheitert bin


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juli 2011)

Taff vor einigen Wochen:

Mit was glättet man Falten im Gesicht? 
a) Bügeleisen
b) Botox

Ich lag ohne scheiss 3 Minuten am Boden vor Lachen... xD (Ich muss mir ja auch jeden Blödsinn bildlich vorstellen... Kopfkino ftw )


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Naja die Gewinnspielfragen sind denke ich auch nicht wirklich Ernst gemeint. Da gehts ja nur um das Geldverdienen mit dem Anrufen der Leute.


----------



## MasterCrain (20. Juli 2011)

Ist so ne psychologische Nummer. Darduch das man für das Geld etwas tun muss (eine Frage beantworten) rufen die leute eher an als für "rufen sie uns an und mit etwas glück gewinnen sie 1000 Euro"
Der Hintergrund ist, dass man im Hinterkopf hat "Es ist ja keine reine Glückssache wenn man ne Frage beantworten muss" klingt schwachsinnig aber es funktioniert.

Meine Top Frage war bei TV Total Turmspringen bei der sogar Stefan Raab und der Moderator sich einen abgelacht haben.

"Was ist eine primitive Waffe von Eingeborenen?"
A: "Boomerang"
B: "Kalaschnikow"


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nichts schlägt die Antwortmöglichkeiten von den Anfangsfragen bei Wer wird Millionär




absolutes sign...sowohl in der banalität als auch teilweise in der originalität.hab mich schon oft erfreut an den wortspielereien bei den fragen bis 500 euro...


----------

